# CNA to LPN to EMT or    CNA to EMT.



## Crimson Ghost (May 20, 2009)

Hello. How everybody doing? Haven't been on this forum for a while, because i was to busy trying to figure out what to do with my life. I've beed planing to take a EMT class this summer, but for financial resons decided to wait till winter. Taking medterminology and A&P right now, so basically im just one class away form geting CNA this summer, with LPN class, as a backup, on hold. So can anybody give advice on what would be more reaosnable: To finish nursing (CNA to LPN), then worry about EMT or just to look at CNA class as a lilttle preparation for EMT class and do EMT in winter. Thank you. If anybody had some experience, trying to do nursing and EMS, i'll be glad to hear about it.


----------



## VentMedic (May 20, 2009)

Get all the science classes and other prerequisites you can.  Take the CNA.  Proceed to RN.  And, if you have time, you can work in EMT-B.


----------



## Crimson Ghost (May 20, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Get all the science classes and other prerequisites you can.  Take the CNA.  Proceed to RN.  And, if you have time, you can work in EMT-B.


Whould it be physically possible to do LPN class and EMT class at the same time? If all goes right, ill have my CNA by the end of  summer, in autumn take general classes for LPN and in winter start part time EMT class, while working full time on LPN degree. Is that a realistic plan?  It just frustrates me that they wouldnt let people do Paramedic class right away any i don't wanna waste 9 month in EMT class, without having to work on somekindof backup plan on a side. I don't have a job, i've a stay at home mom for the past 2 years, so now that i have opportunity to get education, i wanna have it all, no time wasted.


----------



## VentMedic (May 20, 2009)

EMT class 9 months long?  Is that with prerequisites?  Rarely is it over 120 or 150 hours in length in the U.S.   If it is stretched out over 9 months by doing 1 evening per week, then yes it is can be done with other classes depending on the individual. The nursing prequisite classes will give you a better educational foundation for EMT which will make it much easier.  

Why do you want to do LPN?  Where would you work with that 1 year certificate?  

*Full steam ahead to RN and get a career. *


----------



## Crimson Ghost (May 20, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> EMT class 9 months long?  Is that with prerequisites?  Rarely is it over 120 or 150 hours in length in the U.S.   If it is stretched out over 9 months by doing 1 evening per week, then yes it is can be done with other classes depending on the individual. The nursing prequisite classes will give you a better educational foundation for EMT which will make it much easier.
> 
> Why do you want to do LPN?  Where would you work with that 1 year certificate?
> 
> *Full steam ahead to RN and get a career. *



EMT class is 9 month, because it is evening 2 day a week class, thats why i said i can get LPN at the same time. They don't have prerequizites for EMT class, when i told them i wanna take A&P and medterminology FOR EMT class, they just look at me all weird. But there is LPN course, which i can use a credits to. And i heard that some places offer some kind of bridge couse LPN to RN. Don't know if its true or not. Sure wouldnt wanna take it all over again, if thats aint true.


----------



## Sasha (May 20, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> EMT class 9 months long?  Is that with prerequisites?  Rarely is it over 120 or 150 hours in length in the U.S.   If it is stretched out over 9 months by doing 1 evening per week, then yes it is can be done with other classes depending on the individual. The nursing prequisite classes will give you a better educational foundation for EMT which will make it much easier.
> 
> Why do you want to do LPN?  Where would you work with that 1 year certificate?
> 
> *Full steam ahead to RN and get a career. *



A nursing home.

Or Florida Hospital uses ALPNs on some floors. 

However, talking to them, they are paid crap, get no respect from coworkers for not being a "real nurse" and generally regret getting an LPN cert as oppose to an RN license.

I don't understand short of academic constraints (As in don't have the grades or test scores to get into an RN program) why someone would choose LPN over RN. A year isn't that much longer.


----------



## Crimson Ghost (May 20, 2009)

Sasha said:


> A nursing home.
> 
> Or Florida Hospital uses ALPNs on some floors.
> 
> ...



It might sound irrational, but i only wanna do LPN, so i can have  job with a pay decent enought to keep me throught EMT-I, Paramedic programms. Bad economy dictates its own change of plans.


----------



## Sasha (May 20, 2009)

> so i can have job with a pay decent enought to keep me throught EMT-I, Paramedic programms.



So head to RN and bridge to Paramedic. LPN pay is crappy, not as crappy as Paramedic, but crappy.


----------



## Crimson Ghost (May 20, 2009)

Sasha said:


> So head to RN and bridge to Paramedic. LPN pay is crappy, not as crappy as Paramedic, but crappy.



B)They have RN to Paramedic bridge!? I thought you have to take EMT, then work as EMT for a year before you can apply for Paramedic. I've been in RN medical college for 2 years in Russia, had 1 year left left to graduation, when i moved here 4 years ago. Few people from my college became russian paramedics. But i thought it was different here.


----------



## VentMedic (May 20, 2009)

Crimson Ghost said:


> B)They have RN to Paramedic bridge!? I thought you have to take EMT, then work as EMT for a year before you can apply for Paramedic. I've been in RN medical college for 2 years in Russia, had 1 year left left to graduation, when i moved here 4 years ago. Few people from my college became russian paramedics. But i thought it was different here.


 
What state are you in?

You can also challenge the Paramedic test as an RN in some states. A few do require EMT-B first but after RN school, that should only be a first aid class since you will hopefully know where the knee cap is located. If you already have a nursing background, continue forward to your RN. Don't mess around with the LPN and don't get too stressed out over taking an EMT-B class now. Once you are an RN, you will have a career, flexible hours and a stable good income to pursue your EMS ambitions. There are also several states that have separate credentials for RNs in EMS. Most will require a few hours of classroom and clinicals but it builds upon what you have. You continue to move forward in your career as a nurse.

I don't know what the requirements are for a Paramedic in Russia, but you may be seriously disappointed in the U.S. trained Paramedic. If I remember correctly, in Russia you need at least two years of education to be a Paramedic. If you really want to be an EMT-B and Paramedic in the U.S., you could do both levels in as little as 4 months total.


----------



## mycrofft (May 20, 2009)

*Ditto Vent and Sasha*

Russia? Welcome!


----------



## Crimson Ghost (May 21, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> What state are you in?
> 
> You can also challenge the Paramedic test as an RN in some states. A few do require EMT-B first but after RN school, that should only be a first aid class since you will hopefully know where the knee cap is located. If you already have a nursing background, continue forward to your RN. Don't mess around with the LPN and don't get too stressed out over taking an EMT-B class now. Once you are an RN, you will have a career, flexible hours and a stable good income to pursue your EMS ambitions. There are also several states that have separate credentials for RNs in EMS. Most will require a few hours of classroom and clinicals but it builds upon what you have. You continue to move forward in your career as a nurse.
> 
> I don't know what the requirements are for a Paramedic in Russia, but you may be seriously disappointed in the U.S. trained Paramedic. If I remember correctly, in Russia you need at least two years of education to be a Paramedic. If you really want to be an EMT-B and Paramedic in the U.S., you could do both levels in as little as 4 months total.



Allmost all guys i knew form medical college in Russia, became paramedics, after graduating (and it was 3 year full time, 9am to 3 pm, plus 1year of clinicals at the hospital, diploma work done). I was wondering what guys would want in nursing college, with mostly girls, but i found out, they were all geting jobs in EMS and ERs. 
So i was very hesitant about going back to colledge, not knowing nothing about US colleges, untill i found out they have part time classes here, wich is good for me, cause i have my own  family now. As far as i know, LPN class have part time class and EMT too. I live in Atlanta, GA. Perimeter college just started having accelerated LPN to RN bridge track. So is my colledge has accelerated 12 week EMT-I class. So it all pretty confusing and frustrating to not only figure out wich class to take, but when and where.:wacko:


----------



## Crimson Ghost (May 21, 2009)

mycrofft said:


> Russia? Welcome!



Thanks!


----------



## Crimson Ghost (May 21, 2009)

By the way, thats why i figured to do EMS. I thought i can use my 2 year college credit to get into Paramedic programm. No luck there.  The response was:"we're special, we're called academy, we wear uniform and we DON"T take other college credits". 2 years down the drain for me...It is hard starting over and you want to do the transition as quik as possible, but thats not always possible.


----------



## reaper (May 21, 2009)

Find a college to take your Paramedic at. Not one of the many private EMS schools that are around Atlanta. You will still need your EMT, but a college program may use some of your credits towards your degree.


----------



## VentMedic (May 21, 2009)

Crimson Ghost said:


> By the way, thats why i figured to do EMS. I thought i can use my 2 year college credit to get into Paramedic programm. No luck there. The response was:"we're special, we're called academy, we wear uniform and we DON"T take other college credits". 2 years down the drain for me...It is hard starting over and you want to do the transition as quik as possible, but thats not always possible.


 
Paramedic education in the U.S. is not the same as in Russia. We definitely don't require a 3 year degree. 

You are not starting over. You are looking at a tech school certificate. The word "academy" can also be used to describe a "medic mill" which produces Paramedics with only the minimal hours required for that state. 

Your two years of previous training are definitely not a loss. In other words, you may be over qualified...not under qualified. You will be way ahead of almost any EMT or Paramedic in your class as far as education goes. 

When compared hour for hour, the LPN is more hours of training than the Paramedic and it is not a respected certificate by the nursing professionals. 

Have you researched where you will work once you get your EMT and Paramedic certifications? Does your area have Fire based EMS? 



> I was wondering what guys would want in nursing college, with mostly girls, but i found out, they were all geting jobs in EMS and ERs.


 
Some of our best RNs are men. They work in all areas of the hospital including the ICUs, Med-surg and the ORs. There are no longer the woman's job attitude. If that was still true, you as a woman would have no place in EMS or firefighting. Some of our "macho" FF/Paramedics go on to nursing school to advance their education and gain more medical knowledge. The scope of practice for a Paramedic can be very limited. In some areas, nurses do the Critical Care Transports because the Paramedic's scope of practice may not allow them to do all the medications and technology. If a Paramedic works in a hospital, their prehospital certification may not be recognized. They would be considered an ER tech and the hospital would determine what they could do.


----------



## VentMedic (May 21, 2009)

reaper,
Is GA a fire based EMS state? Atlanta area?



reaper said:


> Find a college to take your Paramedic at. Not one of the many private EMS schools that are around Atlanta. You will still need your EMT, but a college program may use some of your credits towards your degree.


 
They should also use some of the credits toward a nursing degree (RN).


----------



## fortsmithman (May 21, 2009)

Im just curious how long is the CNA course.
How long is the LPN course.


----------



## reaper (May 21, 2009)

The city is covered by Grady EMS (hospital based). A lot of the suburbs are Fire based. Outlying counties do have some third service EMS.


----------



## reaper (May 21, 2009)

fortsmithman said:


> Im just curious how long is the CNA course.
> How long is the LPN course.



CNA can range from 2 weeks to 6 months. Depends on where you take it and how much education you want out of it. (kinda like EMT-B)

LPN is 1 year. I equate it to an EMT-I, kinda of useless. You could continue on and finish Rn. Most hospitals do not use LPN's anymore. Mainly Nursing homes or Dr's offices.


----------



## Crimson Ghost (May 21, 2009)

reaper said:


> CNA can range from 2 weeks to 6 months. Depends on where you take it and how much education you want out of it. (kinda like EMT-B)
> 
> LPN is 1 year. I equate it to an EMT-I, kinda of useless. You could continue on and finish Rn. Most hospitals do not use LPN's anymore. Mainly Nursing homes or Dr's offices.



Well, Grady hires RNs and Paramedics. But there are quite a few nursing homes in my area that hire LPNs and CNAs. CNA is 2 quarter,  because they strech it out to part time, 2 days a week for AHA 101, AHS 109 first quarter and CNA100 next quarter 3 days a week.
LPN is 15 month, which should be less, since AHS101 and AHS109 are also prerequizites for LPN and Paramedic. I might be trying to kill to rabbits with one shot and wonder if it worth it.


----------



## daedalus (May 21, 2009)

Just go ahead with the RN. You will never regret it. 

I am kicking myself for getting involved in EMS when my goal is medicine. It is a detour and a waste of time. That said, I have learned a lot, and learned of a profession in serious need. I hope to help one day.

Seriously, do not hop across the river using different levels of certs as your method. Just go on and take the bridge, if you will indulge my analogy, and do your pre reqs and go directly to RN school. 

You have no idea how rewarding it will be for you. I have seen people go through it and finish it.


----------



## Crimson Ghost (May 21, 2009)

daedalus said:


> Just go ahead with the RN. You will never regret it.
> 
> I am kicking myself for getting involved in EMS when my goal is medicine. It is a detour and a waste of time. That said, I have learned a lot, and learned of a profession in serious need. I hope to help one day.
> 
> ...



Yes, you're right. But isn't EMS considered a medical carreer. I was always under impression that  Nurse<Paramedic<Doctor.  So you think full time RN with a EMT job on a side sound like a better prognosis in terms of income, professional recognition?


----------



## VentMedic (May 21, 2009)

Crimson Ghost said:


> Yes, you're right. But isn't EMS considered a medical carreer. I was always under impression that Nurse<Paramedic<Doctor.  So you think full time RN with a EMT job on a side sound like a better prognosis in terms of income, professional recognition?


 
No. Not even close.

A Paramedic is a technical certificate much like the LPN but with less hours in school usually. It can be as few as 500 hours of training which some CNA programs have more hours. Only one or two states require a two year degree to be a Paramedic. Quite often Fire Fighters are required to have a Paramedic certificate before they are hired or right after. Thus in some areas, there are more Paramedics than there should be. 

A nurse must have at least two years of college to gain entry into their profession. Many Paramedics go to nursing school to advance their education. 

Thus, a Paramedic is a long, long way from being a doctor or even an RN.


----------



## Crimson Ghost (May 21, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> No. Not even close.
> 
> A Paramedic is a technical certificate much like the LPN but with less hours in school usually. It can be as few as 500 hours of training which some CNA programs have more hours. Only one or two states require a two year degree to be a Paramedic. Quite often Fire Fighters are required to have a Paramedic certificate before they are hired or right after. Thus in some areas, there are more Paramedics than there should be.
> 
> ...


Oh, i get it now. So, by any chance, RN can work in ER, right. Is it quite as exitiong as being a Paramedic?


----------



## VentMedic (May 21, 2009)

Crimson Ghost said:


> Oh, i get it now. So, by any chance, RN can work in ER, right. Is it quite as exitiong as being a Paramedic?


 
An RN can work in the ER, on critical care transports, specialty ICUs including Pediatrics and Neonatal transport teams and Flight teams that do critical patients between hospitals and from EMS scenes. A nurse on many of these transport teams can do everything a Paramedic can and much more. Paramedics are usually not found in any ICU within the hospital. If they work in the hospital ER, they are usually an ER tech with not much more scope of practice than a CNA or LPN. 

An RN in a busy trauma center would probably not consider his/her career unexciting or boring. You would get to see and participate in many more procedures than you would as a Paramedic.

Of course, it will take much more education and time in college to become an RN than it would a Paramedic but it would be a solid career. Hopefully some of your previous college credits will transfer to a real college. Stay away from "academies" aka medic mills.  The academy you mentioned earlier was probably ready for you to write a big check since you were still thinking of the U.S. Paramedic being like those in Russia.   You are easy prey for some of these schools.


----------



## Crimson Ghost (May 21, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> An RN can work in the ER, on critical care transports, specialty ICUs including Pediatrics and Neonatal transport teams and Flight teams that do critical patients between hospitals and from EMS scenes. A nurse on many of these transport teams can do everything a Paramedic can and much more. Paramedics are usually not found in any ICU within the hospital. If they work in the hospital ER, they are usually an ER tech with not much more scope of practice than a CNA or LPN.
> 
> An RN in a busy trauma center would probably not consider his/her career unexciting or boring. You would get to see and participate in many more procedures than you would as a Paramedic.
> 
> Of course, it will take much more education and time in college to become an RN than it would a Paramedic but it would be a solid career. Hopefully some of your previous college credits will transfer to a real college. Stay away from "academies" aka medic mills.  The academy you mentioned earlier was probably ready for you to write a big check since you were still thinking of the U.S. Paramedic being like those in Russia.   You are easy prey for some of these schools.



^_^Thanks for advice. I'd probably still get LPN first, just because a class is in my town, 5 minut drive from home, wich is more convenient. And then do the bridge class in Atlanta.
h34r:Can i still snoop on this site, thought? i think EMS system is fascinating.


----------



## VentMedic (May 21, 2009)

Crimson Ghost said:


> h34r:Can i still snoop on this site, thought? i think EMS system is fascinating.


 
Of course you can.   

There are also many threads with hundreds of posts that go into great detail about the plight of the U.S. Paramedic as far as educational standards are concerned.  You might want to read through a few just to get a better understanding of how every state, county and city may vary their EMS system with different levels.


----------



## Crimson Ghost (May 21, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Of course you can.
> 
> There are also many threads with hundreds of posts that go into great detail about the plight of the U.S. Paramedic as far as educational standards are concerned.  You might want to read through a few just to get a better understanding of how every state, county and city may vary their EMS system with different levels.



Thank you very much. If i was, lets say, just graduating high school here and just moved here form Russia, i would definetly do EMS programm without even thinking. But im not 17 anymore, so i have to, i quess, stick, with what i know and know i can do, wich is nursing, have to think about my future and providing for my family. Cause like my mom says, even if i did EMT now, there aint no guarantee ill get a job, because so many departments have so many different requirements makes your head:wacko:


----------



## daedalus (May 21, 2009)

I would like to point out that the aim for paramedic education is that of a clinician on par with a registered nurse. It pains me to say that is not true in most of our fine country. I envision a day where paramedics are top notch and respected clinicians, who produce a lot of the country's critical care and EM research, who are educated in college, etc.

In the end, follow your bliss, as I just read from Outside magazine.


----------



## VentMedic (May 21, 2009)

daedalus said:


> I would like to point out that the aim for paramedic education is that of a clinician on par with a registered nurse. It pains me to say that is not true in most of our fine country. I envision a day where paramedics are top notch and respected clinicians, who produce a lot of the country's critical care and EM research, who are educated in college, etc.
> 
> In the end, follow your bliss, as I just read from Outside magazine.


 
Yes we have had that aim for EMS for over 30 years when the 2 year degrees for the Paramedic first appeared but are not seldom obtained by those in the EMS professions.   The certifcate trained Paramedic still leads.   Until more than one or two states realize the importance of an education for the Paramedic, this profession will still be at a standstill.


----------



## Crimson Ghost (May 22, 2009)

daedalus said:


> I would like to point out that the aim for paramedic education is that of a clinician on par with a registered nurse. It pains me to say that is not true in most of our fine country. I envision a day where paramedics are top notch and respected clinicians, who produce a lot of the country's critical care and EM research, who are educated in college, etc.
> 
> In the end, follow your bliss, as I just read from Outside magazine.



Russian analog of Paramedic is called Feldscher, wich is like a field doctor, they can diagnose, treat and prescribe medicine. So i thought paramedic can do all of that too. I didn't even realize just how different the whole system is here. They have RNs and feldshers on russian ambulances, by the way.


----------



## WannaBeFlight (May 22, 2009)

LPN are practically washed out now-a-days, except for in Private doctor offices due to the monetary reasons of hiring a LPN vs. RN. The real question you need to ask yuorself is do want to do Emergency Medicine where you never know whats coming or work in Family Practice,Pediatric Offices and hospitals etc...where everyday is routine and generic. If you want to go the Nursing route, dont mess with LPN, go for RN then you would be able to work in ER. Plus teh pay for a RN is double what a LPN gets starting out. 

Plus who says you cant be an EMT-B and a RN or LPN. I know plenty of people who have both and love it.


----------



## Vanenix (May 29, 2009)

I've just finished and passed my NREMT Examination. Now, I am planning to work in the Ambulance for 6 months while studying EKG(ECG) Class. Then, I would transfer working in the Hospital Emergency Room and apply my EKG and EMT course at the same time. Most hospital requires 6 months ambulance experience prior on working in the hospital plus it would be helpful if you have a certification of your EKG course. Then, you could focus in studying for your RN while working as an Emergency Department Technician. You could make your Emergency Department Technician as a part time career until you finish your Nursing Career.


----------

